# How far do you go for a weekend trip?



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Our last weekend trip took 9hrs driving round trip. I think this is to far for 2 days of camping for us.

The way I usually try to gauge it is that if the fuel cost exceeds the camground cost then it might just be to far to travel for the time that we are staying.

How long do you guys go for a Friday Saturday Sunday trip?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

3 hours is the longest for us.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

3 hours.

Another thumbrule may be 1 hour of driving per each day of camping, i.e. three hours for a three day trip.

This summer we are going on a 28 day trip, we will have over 50 hours of driving in before it's done. I guess that doesn't follow either thumbrule, but I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Joanne and I think like Jim on this one, about 1 hour's driving for each day.

Pat


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You all sound reasonable, pretty much we do the same thing. We kind of go by what there is to do there, just sitting around or are there things to do and go see. It is hard to justify a short time spent with a drive more than 2 hours if all we'll be doing is sitting around. We have several places to go to close by to just lounge around.

Will be going to Mexico, NY for the July 4th weekend, that is a little less than 3 hour trip. Then to Canada at end of July for a week, 5 hour drive (250 miles).
That is about the farthest for us this year.

Happy Camping

Kevin


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

This year we have really pushed it with 4 fairly long trips. Especially with a 1 year and 3 year old in tow.

Trip 1 - 10 days at 1600 miles (Fort Wilderness Disney)
Trip 2 - 2 days at 180 miles (Douthat State Park VA)
Trip 3 - 4 days at 360 miles (Urbanna/Bethpage VA)
Trip 4 - 2 days at 450 miles (Boone NC)

Ouch! Thats 2590 miles for 18 days of camping or 143 miles per day or
288 gallons of fuel. We have got to start camping closer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I generally only go 2-3 hours drive max for a 3 day campout. (unless, I am attending something special)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

For a weekend, a couple hours or so.

I like to leave work after lunch, hit the road around 2 or 3 and be set up for happy hour and then dinner. So more than a couple hours drive creates a problem









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

About 2 hours for a weekend trip would be my max too. Like Mike, I want to be camping by dinner time


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

About right in my book... If we can get there by dinner time friday night, then we are set. Unless there is something activity wise that is driving the trip (my deep sea fishing trip was in FL and we went down for memorial day weekend and that was 6-7 hrs each way - but i spent 10 hours in the gulf, so it was well worth it do me and family loved the beach.)

First voyage/shake down this weekend is 100 miles, 90 of which are interstate 20 - should be very simple and slow. Hope MISTLETOE STATE PARK is nice...

cheers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

2-3 hours for a weekender hear too.

Our big weeklong trips have been running between 6-10 hours. Last year was Bar Harbor, ME. 9.5 hours up, and split the return trip in two, and stopped in Kennebunk area overnight.

This year we are heading to the Thousand Islands, on the Ontario side. Should be about 8-9 hours, each way.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

When you heading to 1000 islands area? I will be driving through last Sat. in July for a week. We stay in Elgin, Ontario, on the Rideau Waterway.

Someday we are going to camp in the 1000 Isles, there are lots of places and a beautiful area.

Kevin


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

2-3 hours here also.....

Hey Tim

we are going to Bass Harbor near bar Harbor ME. over the 4th for a week and the taking another week and camping our way home to NY . do you have any suggestions for campgrounds / sights or activities we should see or do.

we have our week in Bass Harbor campground already reserved but wing'in it for the week coming back.

Thanks Kim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin,

We will be there from the 16th thru the 22nd. Never been up that way before. I kinda wanted to stay on the American side, at one of the State parks in the area. My wife and my daughters godmother (the other family we are going with) made the reservations at the KOA in Ivey Lea, Ontario before I could offer any input.

Kim,

We stayed at the Bar Harbor KOA (formerly Barcadia Campground). It was nice, but a little crowded. As far as what to do in Bar Harbor, the sky is the limit. Acadia National Park is beautiful. If you like hiking, you will love Acadia. Make sure you take a day and go to the Shoodic Pennisula. There is a portion of the Park there, and some of the views are quite nice. We were there for a week, my wife took over 240 digital pictures, and I shot about 8 rolls of 35mm film.

As far as where to go on the way home, we like to just pick a spot out of the Woodalls book. It works most of the time.

Tim


----------



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Tim,

We tented at the Ivy Lea campground a number of years ago and it was a wonderful place to be. Good swimming in the St. Lawrence River, and the kids had a great time fishing off the dock. Hope you enjoy your stay!

Diane and Gordon
Victoria, BC
21RS
1996 Yukon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Was that at the KOA, or the Provincal Park? One of our Outbacker members recently stayed at the KOA, and didn't seem to think much of it, but I can't find the post. I think it was lost in the database snafu that occurred last month.

Tim


----------



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

It was the Provincial Park and it was very nice. Of course, as mentioned, we were tenting so can't speak to how well trailers/5th wheels are accommodated (didn't even notice trailers, etc in those youthful days!).

Diane and Gordon
Victoria, BC
21 RS
1996 Yukon


----------



## Lstierw (Feb 14, 2004)

We live in the Spokane Valley, Wa area and drive to our favorite place (Farragut State Park) in northern Idaho in about 40 minutes. Works well for us........Les


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

We have several decent campgrounds within a 45 minute drive (St. Lawrence Seaway). We use these extensively for a weekend outing, especially if we can't get away from work early on the Friday.

We occaisionally go 2-3 hours from home, but usually only if we take an extra day off.


----------

